
Running Amiga-like OSes on QEMU - doener
http://zero.eik.bme.hu/~balaton/qemu/amiga/
======
t0mek
I recently learned that the FS-UAE (which is a macOS/Linux port of the WinUAE)
supports Amiga PPC emulation using the QEMU plugin. I've spent this weekend
installing Amiga OS 4.1 on something that was my dream machine two decades ago
(but emulated): A4000 060/PPC 604e with 128 MB.

Works great! I love installing classic OSes :)

[https://imgur.com/a/z7T8Z53](https://imgur.com/a/z7T8Z53)

------
salmo
Is anyone using one of these OSes for "real" work. By that I mean, something
key to their livelihood. I'm just curious, not trying to say that hobby OSes
are in anyway a derogatory thing.

~~~
alxlaz
There is a remarkably active Amiga fan scene that continues to use these OSes
for "real" and develop new applications and games. Frankly, it's amazing;
random examples: [https://amitopia.com/muimapparium-0-7-for-
amigaos/](https://amitopia.com/muimapparium-0-7-for-amigaos/) ,
[https://amitopia.com/inviyya-shooter-for-amiga-500-in-
develo...](https://amitopia.com/inviyya-shooter-for-amiga-500-in-development/)
.

I've fantasized about doing it myself on more than one occasion. The price of
new Amiga hardware sort of puts me off, but it's not outside the range I could
afford. Unfortunately, I don't quite have the time _right now_ (and, for once
in my life, it's not a silly "i don't have time" excuse), so I'm watching it
from afar.

~~~
kyberias
This is childish: "AmigaOS can do ALL of the mentioned things above, including
browsing OpenStreetMap maps better than on ANY other operating system out
there."

~~~
alxlaz
Well, I _did_ warn you this was a fan scene :-).

------
snvzz
Excellent website design.

So little effort (just AmigaOS 2+ colors and some amiga-ish gadgets), yet so
much better than the average site these days.

~~~
rubatuga
I think it looks off putting, but it really depends on the audience.

------
jibbyjobber
For people wanting to try this, but not having the right OS installer, see
[https://pastebin.com/9JK1i7aD](https://pastebin.com/9JK1i7aD)

------
abenedic
Does anyone know of a good up to date guide on QEMU? I have run into some bad
old information.

~~~
webaholic
[https://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation](https://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation)

If there is something missing, just drop a mail to the list. The devs are
pretty responsive.

